# 48 Gallon Low-tech



## fishyfishy101 (Nov 12, 2014)

Awesome tank, really admirable! You seem to have a mix of harlequin and espei rasbora, similar but not the same.


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

And around two weeks before I took out the stem plants in the back and cut them in half. The old growth wasn't looking very nice. Need to grow it out again










Bump:


fishyfishy101 said:


> Awesome tank, really admirable! You seem to have a mix of harlequin and espei rasbora, similar but not the same.


You are correct, I forgot to add them. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I love your tank and jealous over your driftwood. You gave me an inspiration to set up mine ☺


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

OVT said:


> I love your tank and jealous over your driftwood. You gave me an inspiration to set up mine ☺


Thanks OVT. It's manzanita


----------



## skystrife (Feb 20, 2010)

This is a beautiful tank.

What (if anything) is your dosing?


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

skystrife said:


> This is a beautiful tank.
> 
> What (if anything) is your dosing?


Thanks. I am dosing thrive from nilocg. It's a liquid pump bottle based on the EI method. I dose about 1/3 of that and do weekly 50% water changes... but from now on I will be slowly cutting back on the ferts until I see deficiencies.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow...beautiful!


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

About two months in the monte carlo is filling in steadily.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous!

Bump: Also, what kind of buces are those? I'm sorry if you've already posted the answer...I'm at work and don't have time to fully read everything...lol

Bump: Also, what kind of buces are those? I'm sorry if you've already posted the answer...I'm at work and don't have time to fully read everything...lol


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

ScubaSteve said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Bump: Also, what kind of buces are those? I'm sorry if you've already posted the answer...I'm at work and don't have time to fully read everything...lol
> 
> Bump: Also, what kind of buces are those? I'm sorry if you've already posted the answer...I'm at work and don't have time to fully read everything...lol


Sorry Steve, I'm not sure. I got them in a random buce package.

Bump:


ScubaSteve said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Bump: Also, what kind of buces are those? I'm sorry if you've already posted the answer...I'm at work and don't have time to fully read everything...lol
> 
> Bump: Also, what kind of buces are those? I'm sorry if you've already posted the answer...I'm at work and don't have time to fully read everything...lol


Sorry Steve, I'm not sure. I got them in a random buce package.


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

Stem plants finally grew back after the replanting. Also reduced stocking level by half(gave some neon tetras to my cousin)...thinking of adding some otos in here.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Now the stems need a trim! Then they should branch out and get more bushy. Crazy how this tank is low-tech.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

Opare said:


> Now the stems need a trim! Then they should branch out and get more bushy. Crazy how this tank is low-tech.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never done a "real" trimming before. Should I shape the stems like mounds or a slope or just cut it straight across?


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

jcmv4792 said:


> I've never done a "real" trimming before. Should I shape the stems like mounds or a slope or just cut it straight across?




A straight trimming should be fine, unless you want a particular shape from the bush.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

Beautiful. Well done!


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

Smooch said:


> Beautiful. Well done!


Thanks!


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

Made a few changes. Took out the hydrocotyle and baby tears since they were getting a bit weedy and overtaking the other plants. The AR mini was always there, but covered under the hydro. Now I'll try to grow them out. Replaced the baby tears with ludwigia sp. red and added a small patch of dwarf hairgrass to see how it does.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Ssid (Jul 1, 2013)

Beautiful.. N simple. What's your dosing regime?


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ssid said:


> Beautiful.. N simple. What's your dosing regime?



Thanks, about 1/5th EI dosing once a week after 50% water change.


----------



## garnele6 (Sep 28, 2017)

just amazing !
I'm curious, can you tell me the power of led light and the water values ?( I'm particularly interessed in ph, gh).
I have tried to do something similar with ph8 and gh14, but I have oversized the light , the result ? biogenic decalcification 
thank you, Greetings from Italy
David


----------

